# Is there any drug that burns fat while bulking?



## enzo2311

So naturally, its very difficult if not impossible for some to burn fat while bulking, but is there something out there that will allow you to burn fat while bulking?

Does clen do that? If clen burns fat does albuterol work the same way or are they completely different? I figure since they both make it easier to breathe they both burn fat equal.


----------



## need2bodybuild

T3 might help you gain less fat by increasing metab so total calories would be less while taking it. It wont burn fat though. I don't think anything would if you are in a surplus.


----------



## vildgut

Getting your diet nailed, you can gain while lossing fat, If you are running test this is fairly easy you just need to hit your calorie spot. ive gained 1,5-2kg in 4 weeks on 150mg EoD while bf gone down as im adding deca soon every time i add more intake its maximum 100kcal a week currently running 3100.

i be at 4000 kcal in december i think before starting my pre comp cycle


----------



## benny_boy555

i thought tren had fat burning properties? i have never used tren so cannot confirm.


----------



## need2bodybuild

benny_boy555 said:


> i thought tren had fat burning properties? i have never used tren so cannot confirm.


Not in my experience mate. All gear has a thermogenic effect to a degree but none burn fat as far as I know. I can get fatter eating the same on a cruise as I did a blast but that's it.


----------



## swole troll

benny_boy555 said:


> i thought tren had fat burning properties? i have never used tren so cannot confirm.


im on week 10 of a tren, test and anavar cycle which was suppose to be a slight muscle building / slight fat loss cycle and i can confirm that realisticly aside from the muscle fullness and hardness really at best you can just hope to gain a little strength, hold muscle and lose fat all at once

the building muscle and losing fat recomp at any significant rate in my recent experience on this is a bit pointless and youd be better off focusing on one or the other


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Hard work is the best drug out there, and its free....!  .


----------



## Jordan08

If there would be, Life would have been so simple.


----------



## Dark sim

enzo2311 said:


> So naturally, its very difficult if not impossible for some to burn fat while bulking, but is there something out there that will allow you to burn fat while bulking?
> 
> Does clen do that? If clen burns fat does albuterol work the same way or are they completely different? I figure since they both make it easier to breathe they both burn fat equal.


Why do you keep asking about AAS/PEDs? Have you managed to gain any significant amount of weight naturally?

You need to eat food and lift heavy.


----------



## Jon.B

Clean diet and not going overboard with the cals will keep the fat gain to a minimum. Too many people who go mad when bulking and get fat. 300kcal over maintenance will do most people nicely


----------



## Ricky.Bones

A low dose of HGH will help keep fat off whilst gaining weight. But not entirely 100%, diet is key.


----------



## Dazza

> i thought tren had fat burning properties? i have never used tren so cannot confirm.


It's exaggerated, the increased temp is probably more to do with it.

It helps for sure, but it's nothing special i get far more running it with T3 at the maximum i can tolerate.

There will be no drug that'll burn fat whilst bulking as such, all you can hope for is to diet whilst using gear.

Last ttm and t3 run i did i gained 2kg if that, but lost a reasonable bit of fat that's as much as anyone can hope for in this game.

It's all about patience, i've been at this for five years, and only now i feel like im getting somewhere just from being stubborn.


----------



## benny_boy555

like i said guys i have no experience with tren. thanks for educating me lol. i had a feeling its effects were a bit exaggerated. quite a few of the american forums make it sound like gods man juice.


----------



## ILLBehaviour

Dark sim said:


> Why do you keep asking about AAS/PEDs? Have you managed to gain any significant amount of weight naturally?
> 
> You need to eat food and lift heavy.


I'm sure ths guy is only a couple of weeks into a dbol, test cycle, he has since asked about insulin and fat burners. Think hes only just started lifting too. Judging by his posts hes a disaster waiting to.happen.


----------



## jbryand101b

It isn't exaggerated (tren)

if you get some good legit trenbolone acetate, you'll see visible changes in the mirror on a daily basis running tren/test prop at a 1:1 ratio.

sides from tren are too much for me though. Makes me start grow boobs about 5 weeks in.

nothing weirder that ripped abs an tiny man boobs


----------



## special-k25

if your worried about gaining fat just lower your calories


----------



## Info Junkie

Enzo please stop thinking about steroids as your answer


----------



## WilsonR6

I'd recommend a cocktail of DNP, T3, Clen, Oxy, Tren and Mast.

Good luck


----------



## adgcfc

Insulin for the bulk. Hgh and test prop to burn fat and get lean gains. But the diet HAS to be on point as the insulin can store fat so you need to be on point with the diet. But don't do this without proper revision on using insulin as it can be dangerous when not used correctly


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Jon.B said:


> Clean diet and not going overboard with the cals will keep the fat gain to a minimum. Too many people who go mad when bulking and get fat. 300kcal over maintenance will do most people nicely


Funny isnlt it how 300 cals is 75g protein - maybe a pack of card's shape/volume worth extra per day


----------



## AncientOldBloke

In fact. in one of Mike Mentzer's books he wrote half an apple would suffice!

Then again he was assisted bigtime.


----------



## nWo

I've been reading about the 2 weeks bulking/1 week cutting approach used by fitness models to gain muscle whilst staying lean, sounds interesting at least, might try it when I'm actually lean :lol: Other than calorie cycling (which is only backed by anecdotal evidence) there's not really a way to burn fat whilst bulking.


----------



## zyphy

Mate hope you're mot deluded into thinking you're going to be huge and ripped off one cycle...


----------



## zyphy

WilsonR6 said:


> I'd recommend a cocktail of DNP, T3, Clen, Oxy, Tren and Mast.
> 
> Good luck


lmao


----------



## MBR

DatGuy said:


> Enzo you seem lost or dedperate I'm not sure which but your threads come across like you think drugs is the answer to all your problems man! They aren't magic and you are a sun jounalists dream and a scaremongering headline waiting to happen so I'm going to talk to you like a little brother a try to talk some sense into you
> 
> What you need to do is fiddle with your calories and macros so that you can gain muscle while minimising fat which in most cases will be inevitable.
> 
> If you can't be assed to work on your macros then do some light cardio after each sesh but imo in your current state you don't need to stress yourself about losing fat, you should just focus all your efforts into putting some quality muscle on your frame without getting fat at the same time. Then in a few years time... yes years once you have something to show lose what excess fat you have. Losing fat right now would have you looking like malnourished African with white skin minus the flies drinking from your eyes
> 
> Its a process man play the long game and you can achieve a physique better than the 1 you have now but wanting everything quickly with drugs doing the hard work will see you layed up in a hospital bed with no real gainz to show for it!
> 
> If you're guna put yourself in hospital and give aas/peds a worse reputation than they already have at least be hench so you can wear the xxl gown before you atrophy down to the small
> 
> Stay consistent with a decent diet it don't need to be perfect unless you're at a competitive level or planning to compete, train hard ad get stronger and you will see changes.
> 
> Up your Knowledge game too cos it's weak especially when it comes to aas and peds... knowledge is power and there's plenty of it out there for free, now only on this forum but else where too! It's all well and good being told what to do but understanding what you're doing, why you're doing it and the possible dangers and benefits will help you make informed, mature decisions.
> 
> With that being said it's your life and your body so you can do whatever the f**k you wanna do


/\/\/\/\ This. Enzo, take heed of the above before you do some real damage to yourself.


----------



## Itsjayman02

ILLBehaviour said:


> I'm sure ths guy is only a couple of weeks into a dbol, test cycle, he has since asked about insulin and fat burners. Think hes only just started lifting too. Judging by his posts hes a disaster waiting to.happen.


He already has happened !!


----------



## Fluke82

zyphy said:


> Mate hope you're mot deluded into thinking you're going to be huge and ripped off one cycle...


If only...so many people who are "natural" or just plain deluded think this is the case.

Unless you're starting in a very good position, if will take a few if not more cycles with moderate doses to get what's seen these days (in the age of social media and fake naturals) as a "good physique".

Or a year of B & C to reach genetic limit and then heavy PCT and assess (which is what I am doing)


----------



## Rooftop15

Slin I believe is a good fat burning property, best bet is to work your ass off in gym with weights, if you work out correctly, add in a little cardio, your body will naturally burn fat cells as it builds muscle. You can definitely get bigger and burn off fat. Kinda the the whole idea isn't it. Now muscle weighs more than fat so if weight goes up doesn't necessarily mean fat cells grew.


----------



## Sebbek

Rooftop15 said:


> Slin I believe is a good fat burning property, best bet is to work your ass off in gym with weights, if you work out correctly, add in a little cardio, your body will naturally burn fat cells as it builds muscle. You can definitely get bigger and burn off fat. Kinda the the whole idea isn't it. Now muscle weighs more than fat so if weight goes up doesn't necessarily mean fat cells grew.


Op it's a baby & u offered him slin?


----------



## Itsjayman02

Rooftop15 said:


> Slin I believe is a good fat burning property, best bet is to work your ass off in gym with weights, if you work out correctly, add in a little cardio, your body will naturally burn fat cells as it builds muscle. You can definitely get bigger and burn off fat. Kinda the the whole idea isn't it. Now muscle weighs more than fat so if weight goes up doesn't necessarily mean fat cells grew.


^^^^^^ this is terrible advice for someone who is not ready for anything other than training and eating consistently.


----------



## special-k25

I said:


> I've been reading about the 2 weeks bulking/1 week cutting approach used by fitness models to gain muscle whilst staying lean, sounds interesting at least, might try it when I'm actually lean  Other than calorie cycling (which is only backed by anecdotal evidence) there's not really a way to burn fat whilst bulking.


have u a link to this method being used? i couldn't find anything when i Googled it


----------



## Rooftop15

Itsjayman02 said:


> ^^^^^^ this is terrible advice for someone who is not ready for anything other than training and eating consistently.


ok undrstanding your statement, though the advice was better than the clen,DNP,T3, MAST an Tren cycle that was earlier suggested, but actually my TRUE advice came across much like yours did to me if you read it again bub. "Work your ass off in gym with the the weights" I believe was my main topic of the following statement I made. I ABSOLUTELY AGREE 100% that sling is not the only /or best answer that could've been given. Thank you for the reality check bro.


----------



## dtlv

If you are fatter now than you want to be, then cut.

If you are happy with your leanness but not muscular enough for your liking then lean bulk.

Either way, do whatever you need to consistently for six months to a year and then see where you are at.

In respect of gear, unless you have the above sorted you still won't look decent. Gyms are littered with people who fill themselves with more gear than Arnie ever did yet barely look like they train after years of doing so. Why? because their diet and training isn't dialed in. You have to get that right before you can get anything like a decent result out of gear.


----------



## Dark sim

Rooftop15 said:


> ok undrstanding your statement, though the advice was better than the clen,DNP,T3, MAST an Tren cycle that was earlier suggested, but actually my TRUE advice came across much like yours did to me if you read it again bub. "Work your ass off in gym with the the weights" I believe was my main topic of the following statement I made. I ABSOLUTELY AGREE 100% that sling is not the only /or best answer that could've been given. Thank you for the reality check bro.


That comment, although stupid, was meant sarcastically. Your advice is awful and more to the point wrong. Slin does not burn fat, but am willing to listen how it does...


----------



## Itsjayman02

Rooftop15 said:


> ok undrstanding your statement, though the advice was better than the clen,DNP,T3, MAST an Tren cycle that was earlier suggested, but actually my TRUE advice came across much like yours did to me if you read it again bub. "Work your ass off in gym with the the weights" I believe was my main topic of the following statement I made. I ABSOLUTELY AGREE 100% that sling is not the only /or best answer that could've been given. Thank you for the reality check bro.


As stated by dark sim it wasnt meant as advice he was joking mate


----------



## Sebbek

What's going on @Enzo?

What's going on @Enzo?


----------



## superpube

Sebbek said:


> What's going on @Enzo?
> 
> What's going on @Enzo?


@enzo


----------



## Nu-Labz

Cocaine ecstasy and a fu**ing rave. Best fat stripping session out there. Ripped to f**k next morning


----------

